# Is It Just Me



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

It doesn't hurt to take a hard look at yourself from time to time, and this
should help get you started.

During a visit to the mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director what the
criterion was which defined whether or not a patient should be
institutionalized.


"Well," said the Director, "we fill up a bathtub, and then we offer a
teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty
the bathtub."

"Oh, I understand," said the visitor. "A normal person would use the bucket
because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup."


"No." said the Director, "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a
bed near the window?"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'd like a window view, please :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry all taken by MP's


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Already there... is it bath time matron :crazyeyes: :crazyeyes: :silly: :silly: :silly: :scrambleup: :scrambleup: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Already there... is it bath time matron


Sorry, Johnny - some clever dick has emptied all the water out  

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Sorry, Johnny - some clever dick has emptied all the water out   Gerald


I bet you forgot to use the plug as well Gerald ottytrain1: ottytrain1: ottytrain1: ottytrain1: ottytrain1:

Johnny F


----------

